# MAY 2010 HONEY BEE SEMINAR - Tampa Bay Beekeepers Association



## WoolheaterFarms (Jan 20, 2010)

*2010 HONEY BEE SEMINAR*
Hosted by the Tampa Bay Beekeepers Association (TBBA)

Target Audience - Beginning & Intermediate

*WHEN:*
Saturday, May 15th,
9:00 a.m. to 3:30 p.m

*WHERE:* 
Upper Tampa Bay Park
8001 Double Branch Rd Tampa, FL 33635

*TOPICS:*
Hive Construction, Starting a Hive,
Honey extraction, Bee transport,
Queen Bee’s, Nectar Sources,
Wax Rendering, Apitherapy,
Looking inside the Hive, and more!

Check the TBBA website for any changes or for the regular meeting information
http://www.tampabaybeekeepers.com/


----------

